# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Nostoc.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches subo una cianobacteria que normalmente aparece en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla en las primeras lluvias de otoño, esta la he encontrado en el suelo.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (08-nov-2014),Los terrines (08-nov-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros, después de coger la microalga la he metido en una pecera con agua.
Se puede ver mas disgregada que en la foto anterior.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-nov-2014),Los terrines (09-nov-2014),sergi1907 (10-nov-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo esta última foto que es el alga vista a través del microscopio.
Si os fijáis bien podéis ver los heterocistos que son una células especializadas, pueden ser solitarias, esféricas  y  estar localizadas tanto en los extremos como ser intercalares.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (11-nov-2014),HUESITO (11-nov-2014),willi (11-nov-2014)

----------

